
Batman.js - fighting crime and kicking apps - joshuacc
http://batmanjs.org/
======
iambot
is this an open source project? not much to be found other than a launch
page...some screenshots and minimal code "examples".

~~~
Titanous
It will be released very soon. Probably not worth posting until it's actually
out.

